# WLAN & WinXP



## Experience1986 (19. Januar 2006)

Hi,

ich habe bei Bekannten ein WLAN Access Point eingerichtet (WLAN Router: D-Link 614+). Dorthin verbinden zwei Clients, einmal Windows XP SP2 Pro und einmal Windows ME (Laptop).

Leider verliert der XP Client des Öfteren die Verbindung und stellt diese leider nicht mehr automatisch her. Der Router ist, zumindestenz wenn ich vor Ort bin, stets erreichbar, somit funktioniert ein manueller reconnect problemlos bzw. ein Windows Neustart besorgt dann den Rest.

Der Laptop soll via Remote Controll (VNC) auf den XP Rechner zugreifen, das sich diese beide Stationen auf unterschiedlichen Etagen befinden ist es recht nervig immer wieder XP zu bitten, eine Verbindung mit dem Router aufzubauen.

XP verwaltet die Verbindung selbst, mit der Netgear Software war es noch problematischer. Ich habe auch die Option "Automatisch verbinden, wenn Netzwerk in Reichweite" gesetzt.

Leider nur mit mäßigem Erfolg.

Kennt Ihr da eine Software die die Verbindung stets prüft und zur Not erneut herstellt?

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Lothar Geisinger


----------



## Mummenschanz (25. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

wollen wir uns das Problem mal gemeinsam anschauen und uns der Lösung nähern? Dann sag bescheid! So ad-hoc geht es wohl nur mit Vermutungen, die meistens zu nix führen!


----------



## Experience1986 (25. Januar 2006)

Konnte das Problem lösen indem ich XP die entscheidung abgenommen habe, ob es nach AdHoc oder nach AccessPoint Verbindungen suchen soll. 


Jetzt gehts.... Thx


----------

